# feared complaint



## SSweetland (Jan 19, 2010)

Young pt came in thinking she had a breast lumps on outer skin of both breasts, with no other symptoms. After exam, Dr found nothing, just normal breasts. Where should I look for code to bill? Tried all symptoms and found nothing.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 19, 2010)

V65.5=Person w/ feared complaint in whom no dx was made...


----------



## SSweetland (Jan 19, 2010)

The only code found thus far is the V65.5 feared complaint -insurances do not like this code as primary diagnosis.  Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 19, 2010)

True but if there aren't any other signs/symtoms you're somewhat limited.


----------

